

The value of knowledge and what we should learn - edw519
http://giorgiosironi.blogspot.com/2009/10/value-of-knowledge-and-what-we-should.html

======
yannis
>These are questions that I ask to myself before starting a new craft, such as
learning Erlang. I mean, it is an interesting language and it is fun to play
with, but how much am I likely to utilize it in web applications, given that I
currently focus on php? I would rather deepen my Zend Framework know-how to be
able to tackle more large and rewarding php projects.

Author is spot on that chasing the latest technology might not have an
appropriate ROI. The difficulty is to find the correct balance between
learning new technologies and enhancing old skills. IMHO anyone currently
programming in PHP will be left behind in a few years. This is the time to
start moving to RoR or Python/Django etc.. Keep your bread and butter skills
but add some new skills gradually.

